# New Emote!



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Like many others around the forums, I have grown quite fond of our little selection of emotes, but I've always felt that there was something missing.

There was no emote to plainly display pure badassery, to truly express the depths of your anger and willingness to fight.

Well, today, that all changes.

I present to you all....


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 5, 2011)

It truly looks awesome!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm saying no. just because we don't have a :yay360: emote yet.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Who the hell is voting no?!


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 5, 2011)

No for blatant self promoting nonsense. Besides, we're still no closer to getting my :upyours: emote to give people the finger. Preferably animated finger giving like Dr Fetus in the opening vid of Super Meat Boy, which is possibly the funniest thing I've seen for weeks.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> No for blatant *self promoting* nonsense.



This is....while admittedly not my style, not about me this time!


----------



## .Chris (Feb 5, 2011)

there should be a happy face of


----------



## mameks (Feb 5, 2011)

The glasses need to be more orangey-red :3


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> The glasses need to be more orangey-red :3



Gifs only allow so many colours - they're actually the same glasses as the ones on my avatar, just scaled down and gifified.

Also: I thought that dissapearing posts were fixed?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2011)

Just throwing this out there... ----->


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 5, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Just throwing this out there... ----->


YES


----------



## zeromac (Feb 5, 2011)

How about we stick to emotes that reflect the community instead of stupid self-promoting ones hmm?


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> How about we stick to emotes that reflect the community instead of stupid self-promoting ones hmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



READ THE DAMN THREAD


----------



## Goli (Feb 5, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> How about we stick to emotes that reflect the community instead of stupid self-promoting ones hmm?


Well, assuming we dismiss geoflcl's, monkat's isn't entirely self-promotion, it kind of reflects raulpica too.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

I say yes for Kamina sama


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, I forgot that Monkat got those glasses from a show.

Well, this would make me look like quite the attention whore, then, wouldn't it?


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Ah, I forgot that Monkat got those glasses from a show.
> 
> Well, this would* make me look like quite the attention whore, then,* wouldn't it?


Wear that patch proudly!

Wewt. I'm so awesome that the glasses seem like they suit me


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2011)

You got my vote!


----------



## zeromac (Feb 5, 2011)

All ready have an emote for this


----------



## Nujui (Feb 5, 2011)

Ehh..... Alright, I'll vote yes. It looks OK.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Like many others around the forums, I have grown quite fond of our little selection of emotes, but I've always felt that there was something missing.

There was no emote to plainly display pure badassery, to truly express the depths of your anger and willingness to fight.

Well, today, that all changes.

I present to you all....


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 5, 2011)

i vote yes

it looks awesome


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 5, 2011)

They remind me of Kanye West. 

On another note, No one uses these glasses


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I want a Catboy emoticon


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I want a Catboy emoticon


Here's some


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Totally.
:raul:

:monkat:? Never.
Though the lenses could do with sharpening and more red.



			
				geoflcl said:
			
		

> Just throwing this out there... ----->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, let's.











...WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep dreaming sheaperd


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is batter has 3D Glasses!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

No. Not until there is a RiS emote that throws a keyblade cutting into your text. Sort of like .


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 6, 2011)

I vote yes!


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 6, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor guy.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Officer Delibird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually they were just for catboy. I don't really care if they are used or not.


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

I voted yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be more emote's like this, and if people have a decent amount of posts or something they can PM the mod's to add the smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Monkat rocks.


----------



## Raika (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes.
I doubt this will be added though. It rarely/never happens.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yes.
> I doubt this will be added though. It rarely/never happens.


Well, we can try success through promotion


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 6, 2011)

Those who said no clearly don't believe in themself, who also believes in themself.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 6, 2011)

i voted yes.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ehhh nope. Otherwise we'll reach a stage where every 'cool' member sees it as a right to be reflected in some way through emoticons.
Oh, wait...


----------



## dice (Feb 6, 2011)

We're not here to stroke your ego(s)


----------



## mameks (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhh, I see why they're that colour then =w=

Yes.
Although I also want a Kona-chan crossover one too


----------



## Law (Feb 6, 2011)

Mustache Man needs an emoticon


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Like many others around the forums, I have grown quite fond of our little selection of emotes, but I've always felt that there was something missing.

There was no emote to plainly display pure badassery, to truly express the depths of your anger and willingness to fight.

Well, today, that all changes.

I present to you all....


----------



## Langin (Feb 6, 2011)

No, because your avatar looks a bit like it. and we still don't have a meme smiley and a yay3ds


----------



## Paarish (Feb 6, 2011)

make it a happy one and you're on!


----------



## Jax (Feb 6, 2011)

The shortcut could be :gar:


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> yay3ds



That'd be good. Though it looks more or less similar to the existing DS line, save for color. I imagine its addition isn't really all that needed.

In all seriousness, I'm completely happy with our current emote list. It's diverse, and caters to the needs of everyone.


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

So. I think that the poll results speak for themselves.






































...:gar:


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Why does everyone think it's a monkat smiley? It would have to have nipples for that.

Voted yes. We need more people to see TTGL.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this a Raulpulica smily?


----------

